# People who call dh stupid



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

So what can I say to people who call dh lame, dumb, only for girls, and all the other insults people call downhilling


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jakester29959 said:


> So what can I say to people who call dh lame, dumb, only for girls, and all the other insults people call downhilling


you look at them and smile...pause....smile real big.....pause...then in a low down...talk slowly...and say...that's what everyone says when they lack skills... I glad you say that too....just less lack of skill riders who I have to worry about on the good trails....you know the guy...the no talent guy that ruins everything by blowing out turns and all...I am sure glad you are not riding dh...then smile bigger...and if they say anything you just * INTERRUPT them quickly ..dont let them talk *and say ...whoa whoa ...slow down partner...it just a fact and you don't have to defend your lack of skills. and just look them in the eye and smile...and don't let them say anything else...just say you made your point, from experience I mad mine...discussion over...it that simple...do not let them talk, but you stay calm...they will get defensive and emotional....just keep telling them...don't worry...You are still my friend...you don't have to defend yourself


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

jakester29959 said:


> So what can I say to people who call dh lame, dumb, only for girls, and all the other insults people call downhilling


Don't, just get back to riding your bike.

You'll have forgotten all about them by the first berm.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

jakester29959 said:


> So what can I say to people who call dh lame, dumb, only for girls, and all the other insults people call downhilling


Why do you have to say anything, do you bite easily?
Let them say whatever they want to, you're not a child....or are you?


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

You don't even need to say anything. Just smile and say "each to his own". You're apart of something that many people will never experience, and if they aren't into it, they aren't into it. Smile knowing that you are probably better than them at most things


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

If it's coming from someone in lycra, on a carbon hardtail 29er, then there's really nothing that you can say.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Dammit! Where's the 'Like' button?


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

Lamest thread ever.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

just use the universal comeback... "So is your face..."

someones all like "downhill is stupid..."
"so is your face."

they can't touch you after that.. and if they try with some "that makes no sense!"
"so is your face."

Then strut away telling them to get on your level.

(kidding)

But in all seriousness, just ignore them. I hate people that get all in my face about opinions and views and such, don't be one of those guys. Just say "okay, cool" and walk away.

but if you see them at the trails you gotta show off...


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

lol, i deal with it all the time in the eastern canada forum. 

the best thing to do is invite them out for a day on your favorite dh trails to show you how it should be done...


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well lately I haven't been able to ride for a while (due to winter in Maine) and people at school/work and other places have been giving my crap about my bike and the sport and it gets annoying after a month +


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

jakester29959 said:


> Well lately I haven't been able to ride for a while (due to winter in Maine) and people at school/work and other places have been giving my crap about my bike and the sport and it gets annoying after a month +


Do you live near Bangor? My best friend from college lives there.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm curious to WHY they say it's stupid? my guess is they say it's stupid just to get a rise out of you but deep down inside they wish they had the balls to do it....

" case a beer says you can't keep up "
" That's not what your girlfriend said last night while I was plugging her hole "
" Sorry that you're limiting yourself " 
" Do you get the rush of speed induced adrenalin from pedaling up a hill? " 
" There's a reason why it's the showcase for weekend race events  "
" I don't like wearing spandex "


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Moosey said:


> Do you live near Bangor? My best friend from college lives there.


Im about an hour from bangor. I live in the waterville/fairfield.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

What kind of bike do you have anyways ? Also what is the sport/hobby of choice for these people that keep saying DH is stupid and dumb ?


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

jakester29959 said:


> So what can I say to people who call dh lame, dumb, only for girls, and all the other insults people call downhilling


Are the instigators other bikers or laymen ?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Dookie under their door handles. Then wait on their return and when they go to open their car doors and end up with a hand full of poop, laugh histerically!


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Thought DH/FR would be cooler in the US...Where I live, people would just be amazed on how many suspension do I need on my bike. They would laugh if we pushed uphill. I just put on my headphone and stare blankly at xc dudes, and people who aren't educated what the hell is going on with my bike and gear...I would like to ride a road bike someday though...I'd wear a full face riding around town, now that would be funny.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

aedubber said:


> What kind of bike do you have anyways ? Also what is the sport/hobby of choice for these people that keep saying DH is stupid and dumb ?


I have a 07 demo 7. And most of em play bball and soccer haha


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> Don't, just get back to riding your bike.
> 
> You'll have forgotten all about them by the first berm.


ha, first berm! i like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

jakester29959 said:


> most of em play bball and soccer haha


lol, well that explains it.. they rather play with their balls and pat each other on the ass for having a "good game"

them, " going out riding again?"
you, " why yes i am, you guys playing bball?"
them, " yes"
you, " well have fun playing with each others balls! "


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Haha ill give it a try.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Bball and soccer huh lol .. Yea lemme tell you the adrenaline rush you get from running around . You should bring them along to ride with you and then put their a$$ in check and just rip it up.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

how old are you all?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Sticks and stones can break my bones, but downhill might freak'n kill me LOL

Ride Away


----------



## smf805 (Dec 14, 2008)

They're jealous and who cares what others think.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm 17. They r all juniors and Senior


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

so basically you're an idiot who cares what others think? Dude seriously, If I had a dime for the amount of times people yelled at me for skateboarding or tried to mock DH i'd be a rich man, and if I entertained every other one of them i'd have no time to ride.

It's pretty simple, let those morons do what they think. Just ride your bike and be happy you found something that transcends activity and goes far beyond that.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

^^^ No need to be name calling !!!

Jake,
You need to learn to let it go, or develop a slam them attitude, via select word choice that makes them feel stupid 

Has it occurred to you that these people might say this if you were into another sport ? ... Like, perhaps, underwater basket weaving.

More than likely, they're doing this to get you (psychologically), and you're falling for the trap.

Learn to ignore, or learn to get the upper-hand via one well placed sentence  

Perhaps,
"You're right ... But the girls I know, aren't into immature wanna-be's who only offer insults" ... Then ride away  ... Would suffice.
Although, that is also part of their game.

But hey,
I'm only 50 ... What do I know :cornut:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

just smile and let it go. in a year or 2 when ever it is you graduate none of it will matter.


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

ok so this looked like as good a place as any to post this. Last Thursday I wrecked pretty hard and cut my liver ever since i have been thinking of stopping DH and going to road bike or somthing that isnt as dangerous any advice?


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

do whatever you want dude. If your over DH, end it. If your not keep riding. I tore 3 ligaments in my knee, fractured my tibia, tore my meniscus and tore my patella tendon. It sucks, but that **** isnt stopping me, i count everyday until I can pin freight train again.


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

well my issue is that i started maybe 6 months ago and i have already fractured 3 ribs my foot and my wrist seperated my shoulder and now cut my liver im just thinking its not for me


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

what are we gonna do? Tell you otherwise? I mean really. You got hurt, sucks but all of us go through it, im 38, and none of my injuries are gonna make me hang it up.

Injury is part of this, if you can't or don't want to deal with it, it sounds like you already have your answer.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

> i started maybe 6 months ago and i have already fractured 3 ribs my foot and my wrist seperated my shoulder and now cut my liver im just thinking its not for me


sounds like you are trying WAY to hard... heal up, take about 10steps back and take the time to develop your skills Verses trying to force them and do more then what you capable of. and don't let the fear beat you  .


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

There are people who say that? I'm guessing they've never done any downhill...


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

shwinn8 said:


> assault44 said:
> 
> 
> > I started maybe 6 months ago and i have already fractured 3 ribs my foot and my wrist seperated my shoulder and now cut my liver im just thinking its not for me
> ...


Or,
Switch to street downhiil.


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

shwinn8 said:


> sounds like you are trying WAY to hard... heal up, take about 10steps back and take the time to develop your skills Verses trying to force them and do more then what you capable of. and don't let the fear beat you  .


Thanks you were alot more help than the other guy it almost sounded like i offended him in some way. But thanks im going to heal and try to go alot easier and if i still think its not for me ill trade in my DH bike for a road bike.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah, those pesky letters on the computer screen can't show tone of voice that's behind them


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

But yeah being 17 and the first biking sport ive done i dont want to give it up i also dont want to get hurt. And Yeah you can never tell the tone. lol it was just the way it was put i guess


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

Help? You're asking me what you should do with your life. You should do what makes you happiest, free-ist and healthiest. None of us have your best interest at heart, we all ride and love it. 

My guess is if you've been doing this for 6 months and have blown yourself apart already you might be a hazard to all of us on the trails. My guess is your the guy who rides like a pro but with none of the smarts or skills.

Try riding at your level and not mine or someone elses. But most importantly do whatever the hell makes you happy.


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah i know i need to ride at my own level. And i think that means i need to stop riding with friends because they are always telling me to do stuff im not comfortable with. And i just do it Idk why i just do


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i think he was asking everyone, not you specifically blackohio. i would come up with something sarcastic in regards to your age but i'm to exhausted from biking earlier


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

when i started dh'ing at about the same age(16/17) i didn't throw my body down the 1st black diamond trail as fast as i could. i took it slow and did what i was comfortable and confident enough to do. if it's not for you it's not for you... try not to base that decision on broken bones and a bruised ego


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> i think he was asking everyone, not you specifically blackohio. i would come up with something sarcastic in regards to your age but i'm to exhausted from biking earlier


I quite understand how forums work, thanks. Whether he was asking everyone or not I replied as if he was.

If he can't stop himself from doing stupid things because his friends tell him to maybe he should quit. Last thing I want is a fun trail closed because kid has to eat blended fruit from a straw because he couldnt tell his posse of morons no.


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

well im fairly good on trails i get hurt on drops and jumps im actually really comfortable on trails


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

can you show me were he said his friends pressured him into doing things he wasn't ready for?


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

assault44 said:


> And i think that means i need to stop riding with friends because they are always telling me to do stuff im not comfortable with. And i just do it Idk why i just do


right here.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

what bike do you have?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

copy


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

blackohio said:


> I quite understand how forums work, thanks. Whether he was asking everyone or not I replied as if he was.
> 
> If he can't stop himself from doing stupid things because his friends tell him to maybe he should quit. Last thing I want is a fun trail closed because kid has to eat blended fruit from a straw because he couldnt tell his posse of morons no.


Dude you need to calm down if anything i barley ride on trails cuz i dont live close enough like i said earlier im good on trails and I am careful but you dont know me and you wont know me so just calm down take your rant somewhere else


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

who are you asking? What bike(s) I ride is rather irrelevant.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

AWESOME thread jacking by the way!


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

assault44 said:


> Dude you need to calm down if anything i barley ride on trails cuz i dont live close enough like i said earlier im good on trails and I am careful but you dont know me and you wont know me so just calm down take your rant somewhere else


maybe I should create a post inside someone elses where I ask peoples advice about posting here.


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

shwinn8 said:


> what bike do you have?


 I have a gt dhi race edition '02


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

blackohio said:


> who are you asking? What bike(s) I ride is rather irrelevant.


the 17 yearold that breaks his body


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a gt dhi race edition '02


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah, you need to heal up, stop being drawn into peer pressure, slow down and develop your skills more. if they are doing drops that doesn't mean you have to. never have i ever rode with anyone who pressured me to the point of doing something i wasn't ready to do. after about a minute or two of badgering they usually let up knowing damn well i wasn't going to kill myself trying to impress them and respected that i knew enough to ride within my own limits


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks man you have been alot of help.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

& if people at school say DH is stupid, DO NOT respond with, " Oh ya, watch this! "


----------



## assault44 (Jan 1, 2013)

No lol i may say that and then show them vids but almost definently not myself haha


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the HELPFUL comments and to all of those who are talking crap... Go play in the traffic on your huffy haha. Ride safe and just have fun


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

Kid, im a grown ass man, with grown ass man money. Not the whiney school boy asking about what to do about the morons at my school who think my activity is dumb.

When I post-up asking for the best socks or how you squeeze your grips feel free to slay me for asking stupid questions.

With all the kiddies posting silly things I almost thought I was on pinkbike, but no one mentioned trading a xbox or playstation so I knew I wasnt there.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Woah man your a tough guy ill stay out of yo way


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

tough? no one but you mentioned tough. Im just a guy who doesnt sugar coat his ******** for moms little pansy.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

blackohio said:


> tough? no one but you mentioned tough. Im just a guy who doesnt sugar coat his ******** for moms little pansy.


Man your so smart I forgot that I was the one who mentioned tough HAHA. And yes I'm Mommys boy I'm gonna go give her a kiss good night because you have given me a new inspiration of love for my mother. So thank you my friend


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

maybe you should ask her how to deal with your schools activity bullies.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Man you are so helpful . What would this world do without people like you! I will go do that right now


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

probably have alot more posts like "which way do you lace your riding shoes or this one."


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Being rude and attempting to run off the younger ones ... Yea, that's good for the sport :nono:


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Blackohio I actually don't no how to tie my shoes so I just use Velcro! See I'm not as dumb as a big ass man like you may think


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

bikeabuser said:


> Being rude and attempting to run off the younger ones ... Yea, that's good for the sport :nono:


if he quits because I said to stop being a pansy or the other dude for succumbing to peer pressure so be it.

Quit being such panties and ride for yourselves. what's so hard about that, and if you can't take someone on a forum giving you **** you better stay off the internet.

Im sorry kids, carry-on. I'll head back over to ridemonkey where not eveyone gets so bent out of shape over the internet.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There's girls?


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

blackohio said:


> if he quits because I said to stop being a pansy or the other dude for succumbing to peer pressure so be it.
> 
> Quit being such panties and ride for yourselves. what's so hard about that, and if you can't take someone on a forum giving you **** you better stay off the internet.
> 
> Im sorry kids, carry-on. I'll head back over to ridemonkey where not eveyone gets so bent out of shape over the internet.


I'm not getting bent out of shape big boy. I found this quite entertaining. It's Hilarious how you keep acting like the big man on campus and everyone who Dosnt agree with you is a pansy


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

blackohio said:


> if he quits because I said to stop being a pansy or the other dude for succumbing to peer pressure so be it.
> 
> Quit being such panties and ride for yourselves. what's so hard about that, and if you can't take someone on a forum giving you **** you better stay off the internet.
> 
> Im sorry kids, carry-on. I'll head back over to ridemonkey where not eveyone gets so bent out of shape over the internet.


Some offer advise, others offer immature personal emotions 
Which do you think provides the better result ?


----------



## zkid09 (May 2, 2012)

To the OP, don't worry about them. Don't come up with funny comments or anything because it makes it worse. You see the kids every day so you don't want to start too much with them. Simply nod, smile and keep on. 

I'm 20 but back in highschool i raced fourwheelers. It was my life. Got to where I'd draw brand logos and everything on all my papers and stuff. Just doodling but I constantly caught myself doing things like this. People thought I was crazy and I wasn't the "cool" kid that played sports and hung out with jocks. Senior year, I picked up sponsorships and made a name for myself locally. People knew me as "the kid that races fourwheelers".
Have people come up to me randomly that have heard of me and I've never seen them before. Comes to find out, now that I did make a name for myself, the "cool" kids talk about me like they know me. 

It's all in growing up. Keep your head up and keep doing what you enjoy. They will fade into the distance, won't take their sports anywhere and in ten years you'll still be rocking!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Jayem said:


> There's girls?


oh yah! the best!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I dont have a DH bike or any down hill trails near me, but to me it looks like DH rocks bigtime, looks like the most fun you could have on two wheels..
Dont ever worry what other dudes say about your passion.


----------



## Riguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Just say whatever and go ride.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

"You gotta earn your turns man!!"


----------

